# Festplatte Entrümpeln!



## Klark (16 Juni 2016)

Hab so viele Fotos durch jahre gesammelt , mehrere Fespltatten voll  

Was wollt ihr sehen?


----------



## Max100 (16 Juni 2016)

Fragt sich was für Fotos


----------



## Akrueger100 (16 Juni 2016)

Nacktfotos von Angi ​


----------



## Punisher (16 Juni 2016)

franzi van a.


----------



## tobacco (16 Juni 2016)

marlene lufen , ruth moschner , barbara schöneberger ,


----------



## krawutz (16 Juni 2016)

Klark schrieb:


> Hab so viele Fotos durch jahre gesammelt , mehrere Fespltatten voll
> 
> Was wollt ihr sehen?



Am besten das, was es hier noch nicht gibt.


----------



## Weltenbummler (16 Juni 2016)

Wir würden gerne alle Bilder sehen wollen.


----------



## Harry1982 (16 Juni 2016)

Was ein unnötiger Thread


----------



## binsch (16 Juni 2016)

Vielleicht Bilder die Jahre alt sind, wie junge Bilder der Frau Alba oder Theron. 
Gibts noch den vorher/nachher vergleich gratis dazu


----------



## comatron (16 Juni 2016)

binsch schrieb:


> Vielleicht Bilder die Jahre alt sind, wie junge Bilder der Frau Alba oder Theron.



Dunkel ist deiner Rede Sinn (fast Schiller).


----------



## Sven. (22 Juni 2016)

Heidi Klum, Beatrice Egli, Karen Heinrichs, vielleicht


----------



## Zeh (3 Dez. 2017)

Bin großer Schimanski-Fan und freue mich über alte Bilder von ihm, also dem noch (relativ) jungen Götz George. Wie viele Bilder von ihm schlummern auf deiner Festplatte?


----------



## Max100 (4 Dez. 2017)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Was ein unnötiger Thread



Eben! :thumbup:


----------



## gzbktvzt (21 Dez. 2017)

formatieren hilft!


----------



## Skype (25 Dez. 2017)

Evtl in ne Drop Box mit zugang von hier?


----------

